# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Поле HTML документа просмотр PDF  (8.3.12.1595)

## Ijohnni

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Предыстория вопрос такова. До недавнего времени (8.3.8.1933) код следующего вида 



```
ПолеHTMLДокумента.Значение = "Путь_к_файлу_на_ПК_юзера"
```

давал возможность просмотреть файл непосредственно в текстовом поле. После обновления платформы на 8.3.12.1595 pdf документ упорно открывается во внешнем редакторе.

Вопрос же в следующем. 
Можно ли как то вернуть привычное поведение системы? (_припоминаю что для просмотра doc на пк пользователя меняли реестр_)

Какие способы "по феншую" существуют для просмотра документов в текущих реалиях? Поделитесь опытом кто как решает данную задачу?)

----------


## Ijohnni

Забыл уточнить что всё действие происходит в управляемых формах на тонком клиенте.

----------


## Ijohnni

Решение проблемы в конкретной ситуации нашли однако было бы интересно узнать мнение здешних разработчиков)


В общем,  ситуация оказалась следующей. Открытие в отдельном приложении - в нашем случае скорее исключение чем правило поэтому было принято решение исследовать этот вопрос поглубже. Покопавшись в настройках IE (Настроить надстройки) пользователя и проблемном ПК нашли одно отличие - PDF reader DC на компьютере пользователя. Собственно теперь предпросмотр PDF вернулся на свои места)

----------


## rootuk

1с тут не причем, используются исключительно настройки браузера IE (для открытия html в 1с используется движок IE)

----------


## Ijohnni

> 1с тут не причем, используются исключительно настройки браузера IE (для открытия html в 1с используется движок IE)





> До недавнего времени (8.3.8.1933)


Такая проблема появилась только после обновления на новую платформу. А как вы решали задачу просмотра PDF?

----------


## Константин13

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите о какой надстройке идет речь и как ее настроили?

----------


## Константин13

> Решение проблемы в конкретной ситуации нашли однако было бы интересно узнать мнение здешних разработчиков)
> 
> 
> В общем,  ситуация оказалась следующей. Открытие в отдельном приложении - в нашем случае скорее исключение чем правило поэтому было принято решение исследовать этот вопрос поглубже. Покопавшись в настройках IE (Настроить надстройки) пользователя и проблемном ПК нашли одно отличие - PDF reader DC на компьютере пользователя. Собственно теперь предпросмотр PDF вернулся на свои места)


О какой надстройке идет речь и как ее настроили?

----------

